# Solved: free djvu to pdf converter



## g.ramesh (May 8, 2003)

please suggest me a free djvu to pdf converter. thanks.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you don't mind a watermark on the output pages there is a free version of software here:

http://www.djvu-to-pdf.com/

If you do not want a watermark, do you have any software that can open a djvu file and print it? If so, a free printer simulator like PrimoPDF that outputs PDF files instead of printing may work for you.


----------



## g.ramesh (May 8, 2003)

thanks cwwonniak. 
I do not have any djvu software , can you please suggest one?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

g.ramesh said:


> can you please suggest one?


Sorry but I can not offer any suggestions for such software. I had never heard of djvu files until I read your post and did a Google search for possible answers to your original request.

EDIT: I am going to ask a moderator to move this topic to the Digital Photography & Imaging where you might have a better chance of getting further assistance. Please wait for this thread to be moved. Do not start a new one for this issue.


----------



## g.ramesh (May 8, 2003)

Hi cwwozniak 

djvu is a new image compression technology, please visit "http://www.djvu.org/resources/whatisdjvu.php" for more news about djvu, I will come back to you later. thanks.


----------



## g.ramesh (May 8, 2003)

Hi cwwozniak

The djvu is like a adobe reader program, but as I checked the file size is very small in djvu. I do not know why it was not popular as adobe reader.

There is one more program called WinDJview to open djvu files can be downloaded from sourceforge.com site.

I could not find any djvu to pdf converter *but your idea of *

" * If you do not want a watermark, do you have any software that can open a djvu file and print it? If so, a free printer simulator like PrimoPDF that outputs PDF files instead of printing"*

*was great *and it worked for me. Thanks a bunch.

I would like to close this thread, if anything please let me know before closing.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

g.ramesh said:


> ..
> I do not know why it was not popular as adobe reader.
> ...
> I could not find any djvu to pdf converter *but your idea ...was great *and it worked for me. Thanks a bunch.
> ...


I believe that it took a number of years for the PDF file format to gain popularity and most people used it. The fact that many new computers come with Acrobat reader pre-installed helpsas well.

You are welcome. Glad to hear the PDF converter worked out for.

As a member, you can only mark a thread that you started as "Solved" and anyone can add more posts. Only a site moderator or administrator can close or delete a thread.


----------



## g.ramesh (May 8, 2003)

What I mean by closing was marking as "solved", thanks for correcting me.


----------

